# Results Pig in The Park Williamton SC



## WalterSC (May 16, 2010)

Pig in the Park
Williamton SC
15 May 10


Rank	Team Name	Average Total Score
1	COOKERS UNLIMITED LLC	14.99000
2	BLIND SWINE BBQ	14.46667
3	THE SMOKIN' GRILL	14.39167
4	R & R BBQ	14.34000
5	FATBOYS BARBEQUE LLC	14.32000
6	FATT MATT'S	14.24167
7	JOYE'S BBQ	14.08333
8	SWIG-N-PIG	13.96667
*9	SQUEEL APPEAL	13.89000*
10	OUTLAW BBQ	13.68000
11	NARD'D BACKYARD BBQ	13.61000
12	RAZORBACKS RIBS	13.59000
13	KICK BACK COVE RACING & BBQ	13.54000
14	HAWG KOOKING	13.49000
15	FRONT PORCH GANG	13.38000
16	NEKKED PIG BBQ TEAM	13.36000
17	MERRY OAKS BBQ	13.12000

Had a great time some fine quality butts were handed out to be smoked , We finished 9th out of 17 teams , got a nice plaque , some some old friends , made some new ones. This will be my final comp for the season . I one week I am off to Providence Hospital , Columbia SC for a total left shoulder replacement , according to my dr at the Moore Orthopedic Clinic I will be out as much as 8 months plus depending on wether or not I follow his rules. So yall enjoy them wins and trophies and checks I am coming back withj a renewed passionj for competeing and doing BBQ!!  LOL Wish me luck see yall down the road.


----------



## bbquzz (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tri Tip (May 18, 2010)

9th place on Sat!!! Hmmmm, I'd be barely sobering up after that score. No actually I'd still be celebrating. Great Job! Sure feels great dont it.....


----------



## WalterSC (May 18, 2010)

Tri Tip said:
			
		

> 9th place on Sat!!! Hmmmm, I'd be barely sobering up after that score. No actually I'd still be celebrating. Great Job! Sure feels great dont it.....



Man If I land even in the top 10 at events thats ok , I just enjoy going out to compete . Its like a family reunion of sorts for me. Ya get to see everyine welcome new friends  amd make BBQ and have a great time doing it , I ask you what more do ya need. I admitt I wasnt on my A game due to shoulder probelms that have to be surgically repaired in June . But I shall return to competeing as soon as possible.


----------



## Tri Tip (May 18, 2010)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Tri Tip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear ya. I love the smack talken as the trailers come rollen in on Friday. Were still all smiles from our last event. 12th out of 35 teams. viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20010 If we could have stayed sober we may have made top 10   



We got another coming up in a few weeks.


----------

